# Cable Internet + Wireless Router = Slow speeds, dropped wireless



## zen2go (Aug 21, 2005)

*I have a similar slow wired connection problem with a new Belkin 54G router*

I've just installed a Belkin 54G router, and I'm experiencing a similar extreme slowdown in Comcast intenet connection speed from my wired WinXP desktop through the Toshiba cable modem. Web pages load with placeholders for all of the images, and then take several minutes to finish loading the page (depending on the number of gif/jpg files on the page).

- no wireless clients set up yet - just the desktop wired to the Belkin switch

- router firmware is up to date

- I tried turning off AdSubtract and my ZoneAlarm firewall, to no effect

- I tried turning off the Belkin firewall and ping response suppression, to no effect

- I tried turning off virus scanning for downloaded gif and jpg files, to no effect

- I tried tweaking the Windows TCP/IP settings with TweakMaster, and testing throughput speeds with various settings - the continuous file download speeds test OK through the router, so this problem is somehow related to downloading the HTML components to build the web pages in the browser

- Even with the Belkin firewall turned off, the router's security log still reports continuous blocking of UDP access from a particular 10.xxx.xxx.xxx address to the subnet - could this be related to the slow graphics loading? Is each image download being validated/delayed/reloaded in some way?


:4-dontkno Unfortunately with this problem the internet access is too slow to be usable - given the standard nature of the hardware and software configuration, I don't know why more people aren't experiencing this problem with Comcast broadband access. If anyone has been successful in solving this, please let me know.

:laugh: Thanks.

David


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't hijack another user's thread to post a new problem, that's what the "New Thread" button is for. :smile:

Let's narrow it down. Does the speed return to normal if you connect directly to the modem? I've connected a Belkin router to my Toshiba modem on Comcast, and it didn't have any issues.


----------



## zen2go (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes, speed is restored when I reconnect directly to the modem, with no changes to the Windows configuration.


----------

